# Finding a job in ABU Dhabi - Sales Manager



## rarbitrario (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello guys,

I'm a Filipino citizen planning to move in Abu Dhabi hopefully before this year ends. Currently I'm here in Riyadh, Saudi Arabia working as Sales Store Manager. I already tried all sites (ei. Bayt.com, Gulftalent, monsterjobs, etc.) and still until now I am receiving no responses. 

Is there anyone here who knows any agencies that offers the same profession that I have or is it easy to find the same in Abu Dhabi?.

Thank You guys for your responses.
/snip/

you can contact me anytime of the day. I am really desperate guys.

Reagan A.


----------



## Ensky Read (Nov 26, 2014)

You can always try your luck on Dubizzle


----------



## rarbitrario (Nov 26, 2014)

I have done it. Nothing as well


----------

